# Sticky  Walking is NOT exercise!!



## Lauri & The Gang

For a very young puppy, a walk may be enough exercise to tire them out for a few hours.

But for an adolescent dog a walk just won't cut it. Unless you are speed-walking. And then you better go several miles in order to tire out your dog.

If you want a dog that will SLEEP (or at least be calm) while you are at work all day you need to TIRE THEM OUT.

Spend 15 - 20 minutes throwing the ball and having them RUN to get it and bring it back. I'm not talking about throwing it 20 or 30 feet. Get a Chuck it and throw that ball a good 50 - 100 FEET!!

Take the dog for a bike ride (with the proper equipment) and set the pace so they are trotting. Put in a good 20 - 30 minute round trip.

THOSE are ways to tire out your adolescent dog. Walks just aren't enough.


----------



## trcy

I don't go to those extremes to exercise my dog and he gets enough and sleeps fine. I've been told it's not good to jog with your dog until they are 18 months. So, not sure making them run with a bike is a good idea.


----------



## lyssa62

I would think a consultation with a vet is the best place to start with that debate. Some people don't have access to chuck it 100 feet and all they get to do is walk their dogs and I've seen some pretty healthy looking walking dogs on here.


----------



## Nigel

We usually play fetch minutes, after I'm home from work. For my girls (almost 3 yrs), after a short break, go for a bike ride using a walky dog. Ranger can't bike yet so we do some playing with a flirt pole instead. 

The walk is in the evening, half with training mixed in and half with "be free". We mix it up sometimes and make adjustments depending on other demands. They usually sleep just fine.


----------



## llombardo

I don't think all dogs require the same amount of physical exercise. I also think that some dogs require more mental exercise.


----------



## DaniFani

I think it's a little extreme to say it's not exercise. It is, they are moving, expelling energy. I would venture to guess that *most people, don't do more than walk their dogs, maybe play a little light fetch in the back yard, and train obedience when they can, and it works for a lot of people, adolescent dog, puppy, whatever. 

Depends on the dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I wish we had a yard large enough to use our Chuck-it! We have to go someplace else to do that, so at best ours would get that kind of intense exercise once or twice a week when they were growing up. Fortunately, they adapted well to the lifestyle and level of activity we were able to provide for them. I also do a lot of training and all my dogs have been in numerous classes, so they got plenty of brain stimulation even when they weren't getting enough hard exercise to truly tire their bodies out.

I do agree that a sedate leash walk isn't really sufficient, if that's the only kind of exercise the dog gets. Right now, we're doing lots of hiking with the dogs. My husband is taking one or the other out during the day 2 or 3 times a week for 4-6 miles. I've been taking Keefer out for a 4 mile hike after work one day a week and then taking Halo out for a longer hike on my Fridays off. Each of them is probably getting between 8 and 16 miles a week, on hilly terrain. Halo and I did an 8+ mile hike yesterday, and she was pretty pooped the rest of the day. It was a warm day in the low 80's, and we only had one real rest stop, at the top of a mile long hill, with two short water stops. 

And then Halo has flyball practice most Sundays, and a tournament all weekend about once a month. They've always been really calm around the house, even when they weren't getting tons and tons of exercise every single day - good off switches! :thumbup:


----------



## Nigel

lyssa62 said:


> I would think a consultation with a vet is the best place to start with that debate. Some people don't have access to chuck it 100 feet and all they get to do is walk their dogs and I've seen some pretty healthy looking walking dogs on here.


My yard isn't very big, I'll use 2 balls and keep up the pace. Sometimes we'll start in the front yard and I'll throw it over the house into the backyard, works great, they get to run and search for it.


----------



## mandiah89

My 7 (almos 8) months old has no interest in fetching.. we walk at fairly fast pace for an hour in the morning, 30 mins at lunch (if im not busy or on a conference call) and an hour before bed, we also play with the flirt pole for about 15 - 30 mins a day, and we also have puppy play dates several times a week around 3 - 4 nights a week we go play with other dogs for several hours... Im not going to make my girl run next to a bike she is too young for that wont do that till she is 18 - 24 months, and where she has no interest in fetching the only other option is our hour long (multiple times a day) walk. She gets sufficient exercise and she is of very health weight and size.


----------



## Endurian

i take my 3 GSDs and the one I am currently watching for an hour long walk everyday that does tire them out. They sleep fine. It all depends on the dog. My female has tons of energy but long as she walks for that hour shes good.


----------



## lyssa62

Nigel said:


> My yard isn't very big, I'll use 2 balls and keep up the pace. Sometimes we'll start in the front yard and I'll throw it over the house into the backyard, works great, they get to run and search for it.


I have a huge backyard...unfortunately it's not fenced and I'm not sure we will ever fence it all in. I don't trust her off leash yet and it will be a LONG time before I am comfortable doing that...so we have taken some temp fence and fenced in a good area. We go out and play in that a couple of times a day.

I'm just saying I have seen a lot dogs on here who the owners say about all they get to do is walk due to jobs or yard issues or apartment living and I'd say they have some fine looking healthy dogs. 

I too think it depends on A. the length of the walks B. the speed of the walks and C. the amount of walks taken...but to say it's not enough exercise..that would be up to a vet to determine for the dog and the owner.


----------



## Mrs.K

I think you all are missing the point. 

While I agree that it shouldn't go to crazy extremes to tire a dog out a dog needs good exercise, especially young adults. At least every second day they should be able to get to do things instead of going on the daily walk. 15-20 minutes of good exercise is not the end of the world and won't take much time out of your day. A German Shepherd is an active working breed that NEEDS exercise. 

There is: Over Exercising, Underexercising and BALANCE!

Most people, posting on this forum, with dogs that have issues, have also under exercised dogs.


----------



## andreaB

Mrs.K said:


> I think you all are missing the point.
> 
> While I agree that it shouldn't go to crazy extremes to tire a dog out a dog needs good exercise, especially young adults. At least every second day they should be able to get to do things instead of going on the daily walk. 15-20 minutes of good exercise is not the end of the world and won't take much time out of your day. A German Shepherd is an active working breed that NEEDS exercise.
> 
> There is: Over Exercising, Underexercising and BALANCE!
> 
> Most people, posting on this forum, with dogs that have issues, have also under exercised dogs.


I feel same way. My boy is 20 months old. We do spend a lot of time outside offleash hiking, biking, playing and training. His energy was always high, so to prevent him from misbehaving in house we exercise him. I believe it him freedom in house sooner because of it.


----------



## wolfy dog

The Chuck It easily overheats dogs, especially in warm weather and at the suggested level Laurie mentioned. I stop WD after 4 or 5 throws with the Chuck It. Biking before 16 - 18 month needs to be limited as well.
Mental exercise combined with moderate physical works best with WD. I can tire him out physically but it won't result in a content dog. But 20 minutes of learning, nose work etc. does a better job.


----------



## marbury

I disagree. Every dog has different exercise requirements for them to have a balanced day. Some dogs may only need a twenty minute walk to be pleasantly tired and others may have to be sprinted for an hour or worked three or four times a day.

Blanket statements and absolutes are dangerous. I'd hate to see someone take in a 12 year old rescue GSD with HD and force him to run every day. Balance, as has been said, is key.

The other 'danger' is creating a *more* athletic dog. Some dogs tire with exercise, others 'train up' and require more and more and more exercise without ever getting tired.


----------



## Sunflowers

Depends on the dog and the outdoor temperature.


----------



## llombardo

Mrs.K said:


> I think you all are missing the point.
> 
> While I agree that it shouldn't go to crazy extremes to tire a dog out a dog needs good exercise, especially young adults. At least every second day they should be able to get to do things instead of going on the daily walk. 15-20 minutes of good exercise is not the end of the world and won't take much time out of your day. A German Shepherd is an active working breed that NEEDS exercise.
> 
> There is: Over Exercising, Underexercising and BALANCE!
> 
> Most people, posting on this forum, with dogs that have issues, have also under exercised dogs.


I don't think anyone is missing the point, because not every dog will require or need the same amount of exercise and most people know what their dogs need. They might be happy with once a week physical exercise. Or maybe they need a daily dose of mental exercise. There is no way that one can determine what every dog needs to be happy and healthy. I can now officially say that both of mine do much better with more mental then physical exercise. I'm not saying that they don't get the physical part, but its not something I have to do. They are ready to go when I am and they also don't have issues with staying put. Mine get pretty tired if they go for a long enough walk, I will say that along the way on the walks we do obedience with them.


----------



## Mrs.K

marbury said:


> I disagree. Every dog has different exercise requirements for them to have a balanced day. Some dogs may only need a twenty minute walk to be pleasantly tired and others may have to be sprinted for an hour or worked three or four times a day.
> 
> Blanket statements and absolutes are dangerous. I'd hate to see someone take in a 12 year old rescue GSD with HD and force him to run every day. Balance, as has been said, is key.
> 
> The other 'danger' is creating a *more* athletic dog. Some dogs tire with exercise, others 'train up' and require more and more and more exercise without ever getting tired.


How about using a little common sense. That doesnt hurt anyone does it? If anyone believes to exercise a 12 yo arthritic dog like a 1 year old, than they have no business owning a dog. 

Also, it is onlyna generalization if you make it one. I know exactly how this topic is meant. There is no need to become so defensive. Every dog has a different Energy level, that is common sense too! All that was said is that dogs need more tham just a walk around the block!


----------



## gagsd

llombardo said:


> I don't think anyone is missing the point, because not every dog will require or need the same amount of exercise and most people know what their dogs need.


While I agree with the first part of your post, I strongly disagree with the second. IME, most people do not know. The destruction their dog causes is blamed on just "being bad" and they do not seem to realize how bored and under-exercised the dog is.


----------



## lyssa62

so then the fact that everybody compliments me on the behavior of my pup means that I get just the right kind of exercise and stimulation ? I am not asking that to be condescending....I'm just kind of asking. I would have gave good luck the credit for it.


----------



## Mrs.K

gagsd said:


> While I agree with the first part of your post, I strongly disagree with the second. IME, most people do not know. The destruction their dog causes is blamed on just "being bad" and they do not seem to realize how bored and under-exercised the dog is.


Ditto!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Ever heard the saying "a good dog is a tired dog"?

A hike in the woods is also a great way to burn off energy, not only physically but mentally, all those wonderful smells that keep the brain burning

I just don't understand all the 'destructiveness, bad manners, wild dogs' that people post about..I have had german shepherds my entire life, high drive, high energy & a couple of couch potatoes. I have never once had any of them destroy my stuff or crazy out of control biting machines, pacers, barkers or obsessive behaviors..

I don't have perfect dogs, but I do thank god for the ones I've had/have after reading some of the stuff people go thru here.

Exercise, mind and body. 

**Just want to add, I HATE those chuckits! LOL..My husband accidently whacked my aussie in the eye with one getting ready to 'chuckit',,wasnt pretty


----------



## iamcarleen

> While I agree with the first part of your post, I strongly disagree with the second. IME, most people do not know. The destruction their dog causes is blamed on just "being bad" and they do not seem to realize how bored and under-exercised the dog is.


Not to rattle anyone's cage, but I have to say that I agree completely with this statement. Not all of us on the forum have the experience with GSDs that so many of you do. Some of us are like me with a GSD as their very first dog ever and can benefit from the experience that the rest of you share with us. 

I did research the breed before choosing a GSD and was aware that they were what I would call a "high maintenance" breed in that they are a lot more than a pillow pal kind of dog, but I honestly didn't know that a lack of quality exercise could contribute to behavior issues. Now I know what to look for and how to gauge if I am the cause of any future issues that Maisey may develop. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen!


----------



## angelas

Lauri & The Gang said:


> For a very young puppy, a walk may be enough exercise to tire them out for a few hours.
> 
> But for an adolescent dog a walk just won't cut it. Unless you are speed-walking. And then you better go several miles in order to tire out your dog.
> 
> If you want a dog that will SLEEP (or at least be calm) while you are at work all day you need to TIRE THEM OUT.
> 
> Spend 15 - 20 minutes throwing the ball and having them RUN to get it and bring it back. I'm not talking about throwing it 20 or 30 feet. Get a Chuck it and throw that ball a good 50 - 100 FEET!!
> 
> Take the dog for a bike ride (with the proper equipment) and set the pace so they are trotting. Put in a good 20 - 30 minute round trip.
> 
> THOSE are ways to tire out your adolescent dog. Walks just aren't enough.


Switch out the bike for a pair of rollerblades and this is what my Shih Tzu used to get. Granted fetch was more racing the big dog to the ball/frisbee then heckling her as she brought it back.


----------



## Mrs.K

JakodaCD OA said:


> Ever heard the saying "a good dog is a tired dog"?
> 
> A hike in the woods is also a great way to burn off energy, not only physically but mentally, all those wonderful smells that keep the brain burning
> 
> I just don't understand all the 'destructiveness, bad manners, wild dogs' that people post about..I have had german shepherds my entire life, high drive, high energy & a couple of couch potatoes. I have never once had any of them destroy my stuff or crazy out of control biting machines, pacers, barkers or obsessive behaviors..
> 
> I don't have perfect dogs, but I do thank god for the ones I've had/have after reading some of the stuff people go thru here.
> 
> Exercise, mind and body.
> 
> **Just want to add, I HATE those chuckits! LOL..My husband accidently whacked my aussie in the eye with one getting ready to 'chuckit',,wasnt pretty



Me either. Even with my Malinois, there is no destruction or wild dog... I can't comprehend or understand how dogs can go that bad...


----------



## Nigel

marbury said:


> I disagree. Every dog has different exercise requirements for them to have a balanced day. Some dogs may only need a twenty minute walk to be pleasantly tired and others may have to be sprinted for an hour or worked three or four times a day.
> 
> *Blanket statements and absolutes are dangerous. I'd hate to see someone take in a 12 year old rescue GSD with HD and force him to run every day*. Balance, as has been said, is key.
> 
> The other 'danger' is creating a *more* athletic dog. Some dogs tire with exercise, others 'train up' and require more and more and more exercise without ever getting tired.


She did specify "adolescence" in the OP.


----------



## gsdraven

I also think the point was missed but I won't read Lauri's mind. It isn't just about the physcial exercise, it's about the amount of quality time you spend with your dog.

For some owners, a 20 min walk once or twice a day is all the physical and mental stimulation they give their dog and the dog is expected to just sit around, look pretty and behave the rest of the night while the tired human zones out. 

Had an Aussie today that goes to all day daycare several times a week and has energy to burn. Spent 20 minutes teaching him a couple of tricks this afternoon (with no daycare today) and he went home and passed out. Now, I know his Dads spend quality time with him as well but it's all about the quality. 

It doen't necesarrily mean running your dog miles a day as long as owners recognize that zoning out on a 1-3 mile walk is not stimulating mentally or physically.


----------



## LifeofRiley

gsdraven said:


> I also think the point was missed but I won't read Lauri's mind. It isn't just about the physcial exercise, it's about the amount of quality time you spend with your dog.


:thumbup: This is my point-of-view too! It is about being in synch and understanding each other's needs. The only way you get there is to spend a lot of quality time with each other so that you can effectively communicate.... quality time comes in a lot of forms, not just exercise. BUT, exercise and mental stimulation are critically important! 

I do a lot with my dog. I enjoy it. But, I do not believe in firm routines and, let's face it, life sometimes dictates that the dog cannot be the center of my attention every day. If you build a good relationship with your dog, based on lots of quality time spent together, this should not be a problem whatsoever... it is their time to understand your needs : )


----------



## Jax08

I don't really care what the point was. I would just like to stress if you are going to have your dog racing at top speed towards a ball or anything else where they have to come to a sudden hard stop, make sure the grass is dry. ACL's are expensive to repair.


----------



## LifeofRiley

Jax08 said:


> I don't really care what the point was. I would just like to stress if you are going to have your dog racing at top speed towards a ball or anything else where they have to come to a sudden hard stop, make sure the grass is dry. ACL's are expensive to repair.


Oh no, what happened? Hope everyone in your pack is okay! Or, did I miss a twist or turn on this thread and this has nothing to do with your dogs :laugh:


----------



## Jax08

I have almost $5000 into one knee from a frisbee on wet grass. 

It's just a point to be made...top ways to tear an acl is chasing something...ball, frisbee, prey. So if a person is going to tire out their dog by throwing a chuck it 50-100 ft, make sure the grass is dry so they don't slip. Personally, I think this is a terrible way to tire out your dog from my experience. Top speed, sudden stop = high potential for torn acl.


----------



## Loneforce

I really didn't want to add to this, but I will. I think the reason there is so much conflict about the OP, is the words Walking is NOT exercise. Walking is exercise, but not enough for a youthful dog. I agree walking alone does not make a tired pup.


----------



## marshies

I don't agree that walks aren't a good form of exercise, but I'll agree with the substance of the post, which I THINK is quality exercise for both mind and body. 

I take my almost 2 YO dog out for 5k jogs when I can, and when I can't a 45-1 hr long walk. I use a long line in a quiet neighbourhood, and she gets to sniff the grass and enjoy the outside. That's tiring enough for her to settle when she comes home. I think if Pup walked on perfect loose leash for that amount of time, the exercise wouldn't have been the same since she wouldn't have got to sniff all the great scents. 

In short, exercise for mind and body. 

Sometimes, I have to kick in another 15-20 minutes of tug/flirt pole/fetch later on in the night if she gets rowdy again. 

I think I read somewhere that dogs need 30 minutes of cardio on average. Walking her isn't really cardio for her, but flirt pole and jogging would be. 

I think once every week or two, the dog should get a pretty draining day of activity. I try to use a weekend day and take her downtown for a day (stimulating as we go by subway, see alot of people and dogs, and go to new places for her to sniff), go play with a friend at the park for 2-3 hours, or hike. These are draining days, she she's passed out the second we get home and stays relaxed till next day. 

In an ideal world, she would be this tired after every day, but I work 10+ hours a day and need "me" time as well, so that just isn't realistic for us. 

In general, I've noticed that the rigorous day once in a while helps keep her daily "maintenance" level of exercise down as she does get to burn off the excess energy once in a bit.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Man... some of you guys get off pretty easy. I'm taking my dog out multiple times per day for off leash stuff. I go to an open field and just hit balls around for a good 20-30 minutes. Just went for a 5 mile bike ride a couple hours ago. Took her for a 6 mile walk yesterday. Always practicing obedience. Everyday it's something and we both love it.

If she doesn't get out for a day or two because of weather, she's fine. She'll lay on the couch and won't destroy a thing, but the point is to get out there with your dog/dogs and do something (assuming the dog is healthy and able). They're a working breed and they need to be active. Working and exercising is something they need for their mental health. Diane summed it up perfectly... "a good dog is a tired dog". I completely agree with that.

Some will adapt better than others to a less active life, but I think your doing a disservice to your dog (if you've got an active breed) by just walking for 20 minutes once every day or other day. This is why you see so many overweight and destructive dogs out there these days. They just sleep, eat, eat more, and then sleep more.


----------



## GSDElsa

I think a productive walk that incorporates mental exercise is way more productive to tiring out my dogs than doing something like a chuck it.....


----------



## wolfy dog

For me the safest way to handle the Chuck It is to have the dog wait until the ball is not moving anymore so he won't have to catch up with it and brake from full speed because he already knows where the ball is.
If he is not ready for that off leash he will be on leash until he hears that magic word "Fetch". This works for us so it is only MHO.


----------



## mego

walking my adolescent pup in this 90 degree heat is enough to conk her out for awhile


----------



## Narny

Lulu loves to play catch for like 10 min and then go and play in the water for a bit. She will then decide it is time to lay down (in the sprinkler) lol and let the water cool her. After that its dry time and back in the house (maybe 30 min). She will play nicely with her ball (which she always has to know where it is) and maybe mouth a nice stuffed shark or pig. I will lay on the floor with her and we will play roll the ball back and forth. Then we have conversations about why she just rolled the ball under the table and whose going to get it. Normally she will look at me like "Well, I'm not going to do it.. will you do it? PLEASE MOMMY!"

After that its back in the crate and my kids are allowed to play in the living room once again. Sometimes it feels like a full time job to juggle her in and out time and inside play. We do this like 3 or 4 times a day with outside time normally longer but the mosquitoes are getting really bad right now.

I am really glad that shes not high energy. I am actually grateful for it everyday. I dont do a lot but its good bonding time for her and I.

Oh and shes 9 months old. Always been very chilled. It also helps that I am able to read her body language to know if shes bored or could use a good run.


----------



## lyssa62

Narny said:


> Lulu loves to play catch for like 10 min and then go and play in the water for a bit. She will then decide it is time to lay down (in the sprinkler) lol and let the water cool her. After that its dry time and back in the house (maybe 30 min). She will play nicely with her ball (which she always has to know where it is) and maybe mouth a nice stuffed shark or pig. I will lay on the floor with her and we will play roll the ball back and forth. Then we have conversations about why she just rolled the ball under the table and whose going to get it. Normally she will look at me like "Well, I'm not going to do it.. will you do it? PLEASE MOMMY!"
> 
> After that its back in the crate and my kids are allowed to play in the living room once again. Sometimes it feels like a full time job to juggle her in and out time and inside play. We do this like 3 or 4 times a day with outside time normally longer but the mosquitoes are getting really bad right now.
> 
> I am really glad that shes not high energy. I am actually grateful for it everyday. I dont do a lot but its good bonding time for her and I.
> 
> Oh and shes 9 months old. Always been very chilled. It also helps that I am able to read her body language to know if shes bored or could use a good run.



YES!!! another one with a laid back dog...Roxy is 5 months old and this gives me hope that she will remain the best behaved dog "I've" ever seen. Here was our day today...which sounds a lot like your's minus the kids...mine are still home with us but they are 22 and 25 and have full time jobs....

7:00 up and out for "business" and a "stroll" around the yard...just to check it out and stuff and see what kind of wildlife visited during the night.

come in around 7:15 and had breakfast 

chew toy time while mom has a minimum of half a pot of coffee , and computer time.

out again for bigger business..another stroll around the yard until around 11 when we went with best friend and her labradoodle went for our long walk. (into a trail in town) ...Not speed walking but a nice pace ..with some sniffing and tracking stuff. ..maybe 45 minutes of this. Back home...rest and lunch. ( while Roxy naps mom catches up on household chores)...and more coffee and more computer.

then get with best friend and Sophie again for pool time ( kiddie pool) and some tag. ( another 45 minutes of romping)...back in ..chill till supper time.

have supper..more quiet time while supper settles and then back out for some fetch and obedience. 

now it's bedtime. ..I will take her out for one more pee break before she actually goes to her crate for the night.

you will see here NO destruction -- no misbehaving. Just one relaxed and ok with what we choose to do during the day pup! 

I am hoping this might be just about the right exercise for a 5 month old..which I am thinking it must be because I have NO issues with her other than the still not wanting to walk here in the housing addition without Sophie. ..so it's a darn good thing my best friend of forever lives right behind me on the next street.


----------



## lyssa62

ps and this is not everyday..we too are experiencing crazy weather where one day it's nice and the next 2 days it rains all freakin' day. In fact last night we took our "walk" at the park in the rain...dodging big downpours hiding under trees...the dogs loved it..we not so much..and they got to shake off while we went home drenched .  it was ok..but when it's storming we are stuck in the house and those days there isn't much exercise to be had. I have not allowed full run of the house yet. I have 5 cats ..and 2 of them are seniors who can't hop fences to get to litter boxes gated off. I don't want to deal with Roxy trying to uncover and devour what goodies are in there...even just eating the litter cuz I'm OCD about the boxes having anything in them. Still am sure she'd find the empty litter boxes fun to dig in.


----------



## Narny

Oh also, the other day I took her to the dog park and there was only one dog there, a great dane puppy... She was SOOOO cute, but incredibly mellow. Maybe to normal lol ie non german shepherd/husky/ mals etc people look at Lulu like shes super active. Maybe I was just really ready for her and knew to expect it. Now I dont completely think so, but when it comes to play, lulu can book it.


----------



## TommyB681

trcy said:


> I don't go to those extremes to exercise my dog and he gets enough and sleeps fine. I've been told it's not good to jog with your dog until they are 18 months. So, not sure making them run with a bike is a good idea.


Seconded,

Penny does fine with 30ft catch and run games for a few minutes. Bed times bed time regardless of exercise


----------



## NancyJ

One thing I did to make my cul de sac fenced backyard a better place with ball play is I have an inner fence to that if I stand in the yard and throw the ball to the far back right corner, the dog has to run to the left near corner to get around the fence and along a path from the left far corner to the right far corner. That way, with 6 or 7 good throws I get about 1/2 mile wide open run. .. I stop when he trots back with the ball instead of runs.

I took his paths and have a spongy layer of mulch on them. Yah, my dog looks like dogs live here  but I am slowly landscaping the "non paths" because he stays during the day inside a fence area closer to the house.

Right now my knees are fussing at me but I am trying to get up to a 4 mile walk in the morning again. I think there is value in walking but it does nothing to the dog unless it is in the heat and that is not excercise.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Just got back from a nice long morning walk. There is absolutely nothing more relaxing a refreshing in the world. I don't know if it is "exercise" but it sure feels good.


----------



## RiverDan

We have a nice forest path near us that I go off leash. We also have two dogs. When the words, go play, leave my mouth. They are off and running. Very good for them. There's also a pond to swim in. They get a lot of exercise. 
The younger one tires a little faster. So I walk by the house to drop her off. Then continue to a field for some fetch with Baron.
Good times.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Wow, I posted my motning walk post before I read any of the other responses. I didn't realize there was such controversy on this thread. I guess I am really lucky. Ranger is fine with a couple of walks a day (and he is 13 months). He has never destroyed anything in my house and he has not used his crate in months. I do have a nice sized backyard and I love to play fetch with him. Unfortunately my yard gets really muddy when it rains a lot so with the weather we have been having lately (continuous rain) poor Ranger has to depend on walks for exercise. I know he is itching to get out in his yard, but he has been really good. As I said, I guess I am lucky.


----------



## Kittilicious

I guess I'm a bit confused. Walks are really all my dogs get and not always everyday. Our walks are usually an hour long and it's not a speed walk. Knuckles gets about 15 minutes of that off leash where he trots back and forth on the trail, but otherwise it's just walking. They get home and they are both passed out on the kitchen floor. And our destruction days are over with Knuckles since we stopped locking him in a crate. 
I think it might be how your dog grows to be used to things. Now I suppose if we did an hour of speed walking/biking/running, a walk wouldn't satisfy them at all. But this is what we've always done.


----------



## shepherdmom

Lauri & The Gang said:


> THOSE are ways to tire out your adolescent dog. Walks just aren't enough.


This old lady would fall off of a bike... 

That is when having two around the same age/activity level come in handy. They run around and play with each other wearing them both out better than when it is just me. I've got some downed trees from earlier in the year and it makes an excellent agility play yard... I toss a stick and the two idiots run around play chase and hop over the downed trees while I kick the basket ball for Tasha and do a leisurely stroll for 11 year old Buddy.


----------



## selzer

I have a couple of youngsters that would do better with more exercise, but the rest of them do not need to be tired out in order to be calm, and relaxed during the day, or to sleep at night. However none of the crated, and that might make a difference.

I think that when you exercise the dog regularly, you are building up exercise requirements in a dog. If you bike with your dog for 20 minutes each morning, and then take half an hour walk, and a session of chuck it in the evening for 20 minutes, plus a training session of 15 minutes, and do this for a month or two, and then break your leg, and put doggy exercise on hold, then your dog is going to go stir-crazy. 

He is used to the routine, and he enjoys these things. He will lay by your bed, but his body says it is time to run, and it is time to play and it is time to sniff the trees and watch the butterflies.


----------



## selzer

Since all my dogs are different, they all have different requirements, and I do not get them all walked every day, that would be insane. Joy for instance, is perfectly content to take a spin in far field while I am taking care of Hepsi and Milla, Sometimes I let Jenna and the pups out there too. 

But when I have an adolescent dog that needs a bit more exercise than a regular walk, I take them up town, and as I walk along the fronts of the buildings, I have them run up and down the steps and touch the doors -- after business hours, of course. I take them to the skate park and let them climb on the equipment. 

There is a small brick ledge that I have the dog jump up on and I walk along the outside. It is like a dog walk and uses more energy to stay on the curving ledge than it takes to walk on the ground. 

There are many ways to make an ordinary walk more work for your four footed companion while not wasting the walker. 

I also incorporate training in the walks. I will do come fronts, and 270s, and 360s, and finishes, and downs, and the whole nine yards. But I do not require a perfect heel. In fact, I let them walk in front or behind or sniff the telephone pole except for streets, then I call to heel, we sit first and wait for the light, and then we walk briskly across in a heel.

I have trained about four of my dogs to do the bicycle thing. I don't do it regularly, but I got a couple of dogs that maybe would do well with that, maybe I should go blow the tires up. Hmmmmm. 

Eh, the pitter patter of little feet are above. I think my sister's 3-year-old is awake up there.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I think most people don't realize how much exercise this breed of dog requires when they decide to get one. I realize the amount will vary depending on the individual dog, but they are an active breed. Whenever I got Bunny at 6 months, my GSD/Husky cross, the shelter told me that she was a moderate energy level and would require 1 hour of exercise a day. Whenever I was looking for my second dog, many websites indicated that a minimum of a 1 hour walk would be required for a Shepherd. I think many people get their dog thinking that as long as they fulfill the minimum requirement of a 1 hour walk, they will be fine. Both my dogs require way more than the minimum of 1 hour of exercise and I do the best I can but sometimes I feel a little overextended between working full-time and trying to satisfy their requirements.


----------



## Courtney

I think it's all about the delivery of the message that may have turned off some agreeing members. I'm assuming this thread was a public service announcement from a previous thread where maybe a rambunctious puppy was not being exercised enough and the owner thought their bored puppy was aggressive. I don't know...

I love walking & am known as the women always with her GSD which makes me smile Rusty happily comes along with me. I know this is not really exercise for him unless we are doing a off leash hike which we do often on less traveled trails/parks.

We do all kinds of activities. I will say that sometimes a 30 minute group training class like obedience will tire him out more than running after a ball because he has to use his noggin. lol

There are some days where we do nothing. It's important that I have a dog that can settle down in the house...downtime.

But I do get the point of the post. These are not couch potato dogs.


----------



## Aussie_Captain

Going along with the theme of this thread rather than starting a new one, I need some exercise tips.

My puppy is at 10 weeks old and is due for his next vaccination in 2 weeks... so he can't go out of the house yet.

What can I do to tire him out? I play with him for hours in the yard and do obedience training which is going well... but he just doesn't want to settle when he is in the house.

I am reluctant to put him in his crate when I am hanging around at home, but that seems to be the only way he will settle or nap...


----------



## TAN+ZAK

When Zak was young I found out I had a serious and incurable heart condition which means he will never get to go cycling, jogging, running or agility as all of my other dogs did. However we can walk off leash for 6 hours a day, he can play with other dogs, I can throw balls for him and he can swim daily. Does that make it cruel of me to keep him, I don't think so. He can tell if my heart is racing and will lay in front of me to make me stop and take a break. The only thing I worry about is if he got into trouble whilst swimming, as I couldn't go in after him, but so far so good .


----------



## David Taggart

Yes, walking is not an exercise. That is us, humans, our natural bodily state is walking (not sitting at the computer!), and dogs are the runners, the trotters - better to say, by nature.
You should be a little bit careful here exercising such a young puppy in the hot summer. GSD is a breed of working dogs, they take ball chasing for a job and will run for it until they drop completely exhausted. It's alright for 6 months old, but not for your puppy yet. What makes puppies exhausted - it is the emotional aspect of provided exercise when their intellect is involved. Teach him more of new commands, GSD in average is capable of learning more than 300 different commands before they are one year old, puppies with experienced handlers pass obedience test at 6 months old. Don't worry if he doesn't perform well or not really obedient, newly trained commands would require the knowledge of previously learned, really stuff him with new commands. The ball itself could be a great tool. You can teach him better "Heel" simply walking and holding the ball in your right hand, making turns, changing the speed of your pace, etc. You can exercise him for patience by asking him to sit and wait (you might need to teether him to the tree at the beginning), hide the ball in the distance and ask to find it. You can teach him to crawl (good exercise for spine muscles) by gently pressing on his shoulder blades and calling "Crawl!", holding the ball in your stretched hand. Ideally, by command, he must be able not to run but to crawl to the ball, fetch it and crawl back, you can start teaching it now. Teach him to roll over on the grass, to make circles around you running, and, I call it "naughty command" to run away from you with a ball. You take his lead, and, like in horse training, you sweep with the lead in front of you like with a whip, saying to him in excited whisper "I catch you!" He will make big circles around you with the ball in his mouth, puppies like this exercise very much. He must know two different commands by now "Drop it" and "Give it", so, this command, opposite in its meaning works as some sort of reinforcement. Probably, it is too early to teach him jumping, still, you can find short barriers for him to jump onto and over. Bicycle is a good thing, just, please, don't forget, you should never ride on the pavement, on the soft ground only, your puppy's soft paws are not protected and they will bleed soon if he runs grinding them on the asphalt.
If I were you, I would find a doggy park for puppies. You would never be capable of exhausting him like they exhaust each other in chase and this puppy bustle-scuffle!


----------



## Nigel

Aussie_Captain said:


> Going along with the theme of this thread rather than starting a new one, I need some exercise tips.
> 
> My puppy is at 10 weeks old and is due for his next vaccination in 2 weeks... so he can't go out of the house yet.
> 
> What can I do to tire him out? I play with him for hours in the yard and do obedience training which is going well... but he just doesn't want to settle when he is in the house.
> 
> I am reluctant to put him in his crate when I am hanging around at home, but that seems to be the only way he will settle or nap...


Try using a flirt pole with him, can be done easily in most yards or how about hide and seek.


----------



## blackshep

wolfy dog said:


> The Chuck It easily overheats dogs, especially in warm weather and at the suggested level Laurie mentioned. I stop WD after 4 or 5 throws with the Chuck It. Biking before 16 - 18 month needs to be limited as well.
> Mental exercise combined with moderate physical works best with WD. I can tire him out physically but it won't result in a content dog. But 20 minutes of learning, nose work etc. does a better job.


I totally agree, actually I recently read somewhere that you shouldn't do more than a few minutes of 'explosive' exercise (like throwing a ball, where they sprint, slide/stop) with your dog. I think working their brain is just as important to tire them out.

I think a good walk, throwing the ball for a few minutes and trying to fit in some brain exercises (trick training, obedience, nose work) should be sufficient.


----------



## Aussie_Captain

Thanks for the advice guys, I will go down to the hardware store and get some stuff to make a flirt pole


----------



## boomer11

my pup is 9 weeks and i walk him around a couple of blocks fine. whats the big deal? i just keep walking, i dont let him stop to sniff anything. his legs are so tiny that me walking is like a brisk jog for him. after twice around the block hes ready to nap. people worry too much about parvo


----------



## Sarmatian

Chushka is 6 months now and I have been thinking of as many ways to get her to expend her abundant energy as possible. Here are some activities we do in addition to on-leash walking, which I agree is not the most active, but light exercise none the less: 

- Off leash hikes, if you live close enough to hills or trails (I know this isn't pratical for everyone but they love to investigate and walk at their own pace and they feel like wolves ) 

- Fishing (flirt pole, although I didn't know what a flirt pole was until this thread, so we call it fishing) - we have a long piece of dried bamboo with a shoe lace tied to a dog-rope that has a ball fixed to it. She is getting faster and faster so it's really fun - she gets to jump sprint and you can really manipulate the movement. 

- Keep away - great for medium size yards. She gets a tennis ball, stuffed animal, anything - and I chase her around like we are playing football. The point is not for her to give it to me (she knows a separate command to let go.) I make T-Rex exaggerated movements like I am going to get her and she runs away, back and forth pausing around tables. One of her favorites - stimulating the way a sport is, try it! 

I got a 72" rope with knots online, that is a variation of the flirt pole game, just be careful when they are losing teeth and don't pull much but its a variation on the two above games. 

Lastly, I ordered her a 62" stuffed alligator which is on the way! She is mostly an outside dog, so we put down a large tarp (because its easy to clean) and I wrassle the stuffed animals we have with her. She loves this ! Can't wait for the giant alligator


----------



## blackshep

boomer11 said:


> my pup is 9 weeks and i walk him around a couple of blocks fine. whats the big deal? i just keep walking, i dont let him stop to sniff anything. his legs are so tiny that me walking is like a brisk jog for him. after twice around the block hes ready to nap. people worry too much about parvo


it's because too much or too hard of exercise on growing joints can cause injury.

If your pup has it's vaccinations, parvo shouldn't be an issue, but if you ask anyone who's gone through it I'm not sure they'd agree with people worrying too much about it IMHO.


----------



## Logan Tyler

I guess I will try to find a park or something so my puppy can get more exercise.


----------



## omar zafar

*Omar Zafar*

Its good foe your puppy for to take on walk. actually long walk is good exercise.


----------



## Mikey von

boomer11 said:


> my pup is 9 weeks and i walk him around a couple of blocks fine. whats the big deal? i just keep walking, i dont let him stop to sniff anything. his legs are so tiny that me walking is like a brisk jog for him. after twice around the block hes ready to nap. people worry too much about parvo


It may not be everywhere, but here in Northern California people would be wise to worry about parvo. We live in a small town (pop. 3200) and my wife works as a tech at the vet hospital. They average over 3 cases of puppy parvo a month. We have had friends who went through it. It is not fun for the pup, if they make it, and it is definitely not cheap. Parvo is NO JOKE! Needless to say, my wife was very strict with our Kimber before she had her full series of shots.


----------



## KHLOE

Me and my boyfriend decided it was time to take it to the next step and get us a dog. We fell in love with our GSD. We are moving in December into a house that is perfect for a big dog but right now we live in a tiny apartment. I was not expecting this! She cant go outside because she is 3months and doesn't have all her shots yet and cooped up in this tiny apartment all day! She is fairly calm but I can tell she gets stir crazy every once in a while any ideas to help until we get her shots and can finally take her out to play?!


----------



## selzer

How many sets of shots has she had at this point?

Play games with her that make her think. Follow that with a session of tug, or a session for chasing a plush ball. In my place, if I throw the one way, it goes into the kitchen, and if I throw the other way, it goes down the hall into the bedroom. The dogs do love to run both ways.


----------



## KHLOE

selzer said:


> How many sets of shots has she had at this point?
> 
> Play games with her that make her think. Follow that with a session of tug, or a session for chasing a plush ball. In my place, if I throw the one way, it goes into the kitchen, and if I throw the other way, it goes down the hall into the bedroom. The dogs do love to run both ways.


 

She has only one set of shots bordetella and 1 round of boosters at the beginning of April she is due for her next round and Rabies I am hoping to be able to get her out more after that! I will try to teach her tricks and play ball I also just bought her lots of chew toys because teething seems to be a real issue as well!


----------



## Diesel7602

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I wish we had a yard large enough to use our Chuck-it! We have to go someplace else to do that, so at best ours would get that kind of intense exercise once or twice a week when they were growing up. Fortunately, they adapted well to the lifestyle and level of activity we were able to provide for them. I also do a lot of training and all my dogs have been in numerous classes, so they got plenty of brain stimulation even when they weren't getting enough hard exercise to truly tire their bodies out.
> 
> I do agree that a sedate leash walk isn't really sufficient, if that's the only kind of exercise the dog gets. Right now, we're doing lots of hiking with the dogs. My husband is taking one or the other out during the day 2 or 3 times a week for 4-6 miles. I've been taking Keefer out for a 4 mile hike after work one day a week and then taking Halo out for a longer hike on my Fridays off. Each of them is probably getting between 8 and 16 miles a week, on hilly terrain. Halo and I did an 8+ mile hike yesterday, and she was pretty pooped the rest of the day. It was a warm day in the low 80's, and we only had one real rest stop, at the top of a mile long hill, with two short water stops.
> 
> And then Halo has flyball practice most Sundays, and a tournament all weekend about once a month. They've always been really calm around the house, even when they weren't getting tons and tons of exercise every single day - good off switches! :thumbup:


You must be in real good shape.=) shoot I don't think I could do that for a block, going up hill. I will stick to riding a bike with perseus when he his a bit older. Two thumbs for being able to do that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

I disagree that walking is not exercise.

I take my dogs for 3-5 mile walks and we don't walk like zombies but we aren't exactly speed walking either. They do get some off leash running or swimming during our walks too but they mainly walk on leash.

My GSD is tired afterwards and usually naps for a while. My Dalmatian still has energy afterwards because the Dalmatian breed was bred for running so he has a lot of energy and stamina but he is much more relaxed after our walks.


----------



## dpc134

My dog is outside most of the time. We live in the country. I take her on walks everyday, but she is off leash and runs around the woods and fields like a person on crack looking for their next hit. She is non-stop energy all day and she sleeps fine at night. 
I think alot depends on thier lifestyle. If you take a dog into your home and the dog sits around inside the house all day and you take them on a 3 mile walk on leash, then that is going to be the dog's perception of their energy for the day. They will adjust and think that is normal. 
I can't keep my dog inside all day becasue she is used to be outside and running around and playing. If I took her for a 3 mile walk on leash and kept her inside all day, she would go bonkers with cooped up energy.


----------



## Eiros

I think it depends on the walk... Warden will be pretty much as fresh as ever if he's just on a leisurely 2 mile walk on leash in a familiar location. But an hour or two of hiking with off leash play, exploring, and training mixed in and he's pretty much good for awhile after!! Even a leisurely walk will tire him though if we are with a pack of dogs, going into stores, or in a new exciting place with lots of smells. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

My two year old will walk if my husband takes her, or she jogs up to 5 miles if I take her. She also gets to play fetch and gets plenty of running in the backyard. That's plenty for her. She sleeps all night and she's fine during the day while we are at work. It also helps if you do mental exercise during the walk. A dog that walks in heal tires much quicker than one that walks free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

We also hike trails in the national park. A run through there really tires her out good. She usually is passed out in the car before we get home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

Walking is great exercise.

Finn gets a 2 mile if not more "walk" a day. Some days he gets a spurt off leash, other times he doesn't. By the end, we are both exhausted! 

I will agree to a simple, around the block walk isn't exercise. Finn would drive me up a wall if he didn't get a solid 2 or 3 hours of outside play/training every day, but a good, long walk with tons of sights and smells can be just as good as a 20 minute hard run.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11

How do you get exhausted from a walk? Your heart isn't even beating fast....


----------



## onyx'girl

KHLOE said:


> She has only one set of shots bordetella and 1 round of boosters at the beginning of April she is due for her next round and Rabies I am hoping to be able to get her out more after that! I will try to teach her tricks and play ball I also just bought her lots of chew toys because teething seems to be a real issue as well!


Why did you give the bordatella? I would read this link before you go to the vet next....space out the rabies vax from all the others. Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2013 and 2014 Canine Vaccination Protocol - W. Jean Dodds, DVM


----------



## RiverDan

I just started roller blading with my dogs. They love it, and get very tired at the end.
Also, it's a blast being pulled behind an 85 lbs GSD running flat out. But generally we are only out for
30-45 minutes. You can see his muscles are really defined after a couple days roller blading.
I felt terrible for my babies last week. I was layer up with a nasty flu for seven days. The dogs got very little execise. You could tell they were bummed out.
But Im healthy again, and we are back on our training.

I love dogs!!!!!!!!


----------



## selzer

boomer11 said:


> How do you get exhausted from a walk? Your heart isn't even beating fast....


It can in my sister's neighborhood. They have these hills there, lots of hills. I took Babs to the park about 2 miles each way after putting the girls to bed, and my heart was going pretty good. The next morning the girls and I took her back there. It can be exercise. It just depends on the dog. If I am walking one with higher energy, I make better use of the walk for the dog, I will have her run up the steps of the various businesses in town, and do a lot of training along the way. 

A walk is a lot more exercise if you stay engaged with the dog. If you are just going from here to there, and plodding along, on the level, that isn't much fun for you or the dog.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

My goal is to be able to take my walks and train my puppy to be safe off leash so that I can walk my normal pace but play a moving game of fetch along the way.

That should tire her out good 

But I have no idea how hard it will be to get her trained well enough to be off leash safe while I walk. 

Bike riding also sounds great, I used to do 25+ miles of trail riding every week but when I moved I left my bike behind and injured my back so not sure I can take those bumps of trail riding like I used too.

My concern is safety, with a moving bike I do not want the dog/leash/collar to tangle in with the bike or some other kind of accident.


----------



## MamaofLEO

*Biking and Dogging*



ViciousXUSMC said:


> My concern is safety, with a moving bike I do not want the dog/leash/collar to tangle in with the bike or some other kind of accident.


Haven't tried this Bike Leash for dogs (even though we have "prairie paths" here, it doesn't accommodate how far out this leash would go; would use in backroads in WI, though).

I think if you have the path-width--go for it!


----------



## Lykoz

Sure walks help.. But it is hardly enough in my opinion, especially for a dog who is kept in doors the rest of the day..

Playing tug is also a great way to exercise the dog I believe...

Maybe if he knows the touch command and he jumps to touch your hand, etc...

So many ways to engage and exercise a dog.

Just walking is ok I guess.. Would not say it is not exercise...

Just really not ideal for a strong healthy dog.

There is a lot of research for humans pointing to the fact that short bursts of Anerobic exercise is far superior to longer less strenuous aerobic exercise (Talking about light jogging here, not even walking), with regards to improving health and wellness.

The only reason short walks may 'tire' the dog in some way, is because the dog is extremely unfit to begin with.


----------



## KathrynApril

There's also The springer: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087YCI42/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame] Which is what I use and love. Though the plastic attatchment it comes with distored some so I have to be careful how it sits on the "eye" or it will pop off. Even still I can just buy something else to use in it's place. I LOVE it and I cannot wait for spring. I only got comfortable riding with my boy at the end of the year so I didn't get to use it much. Once it starts getting light out after 5 for a couple hours I intend to be out pretty much every day. 

There is also Dog Lead Leash | Dog Bike Leash | Bike Dog Leash | Bike Tow Leash.

Edit: My guy doesn't really tire out from walks either even if it is a couple miles. I will sometimes use a backpack with him, but even still he really doesn't tire out that much. We mostly just play in the backyard or do training at the dog park. During the winter that is. I cannot wait for the spring/summer so that I can also get him a dog park pass for one of the LARGE parks that has a training pond.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I disagree lauri, the answer is it is dependent on the dog. Some dogs are higher energy than most and need constant running and stimulation. Other dogs do not. I have had several dogs that are JUST walked and have done fine, and were not destructive. Absolute statements like this are fallible.


----------



## MamaofLEO

My guys love the flirt pole (recommended before on the thread); we have this one --> Amazon.com : KONG Chase-It Wand Squeaking Dog Toy, Assorted Characters : Pet Squeak Toys : Pet Supplies, but it is pretty short--we use it inside and it _does_ tire him out both physically and mentally.

We walk and play and he has a boatload of puzzle toys...one thing that we also have (and that has been suggested, wish we we had done it sooner, puzzle feeders---I was skeptical but it slows him down as we use in for 1 of his 2 meals (we have these: 

-***by far the best that we have used: (purple/pinkish one is awesome) Amazon.com : Kyjen 2872 Slo-Bowl Slow Feeder Slow Feed Interactive Bloat Stop Dog Bowl, Large, Purple Flower : Pet Feeding Stations : Pet Supplies
^ 



^in blue (it is good too, smooth and easy to fill)
-



^ he ate the tip off one, uneven and he never ate all food--eh, its alright.


----------



## G-burg

I would love for you all to come to my house and tell my dogs that the 1 - 2 miles they *walk *around the neighborhoodisn't *exercise..* Because they sure seem to think it is... 

And I have pretty high drive dogs...


----------



## Tanogrus

marbury said:


> I disagree. Every dog has different exercise requirements for them to have a balanced day. Some dogs may only need a twenty minute walk to be pleasantly tired and others may have to be sprinted for an hour or worked three or four times a day.
> 
> Blanket statements and absolutes are dangerous. I'd hate to see someone take in a 12 year old rescue GSD with HD and force him to run every day. Balance, as has been said, is key.
> 
> The other 'danger' is creating a *more* athletic dog. Some dogs tire with exercise, others 'train up' and require more and more and more exercise without ever getting tired.


This. We've currently got a 10 month old GSD, and the thing is... she's only getting tougher, stronger, and faster. It's tough as we don't have a TON of time. I try 5 mile walks, and within an hour, she wants more. She's a full on, working machine! We've got a 50 foot yard, until it hits the forest line, so we can't really chuck any balls too far, or we'll lose them very easily. We've got a dog park nearby, and she loves it. But we can only take her during the weekends when we're not busy. She gets her exercise, but we're definitely seeing that she's getting even more fit. She's got a lean build to begin with, and she's only going to get stronger. 

Pretty soon, over the summer once college lets out, I'll try a good 10-mile walk with her and see how that goes. It's fairly cold up here in Maine right now for that kind of walk. With all the snow we're getting, we've been chucking a soccer ball into the snow drifts, so she really works herself working through the snow. It's great exercise for her, and it's safe as she's not running on top of the snow, but through it instead.


----------



## wick

Here's my problem... everyone says not to let your large breed puppies run and jump until after they are a year old...but in the winter when there is no swimming and walks just don't cut it what in the world are we supposed to do?! We do a lot of tug and flirt play as well as ball keep away and short distance fetch (he won't do long distance yet) but he just is ready to go all the time. We also train a few times a day and have puzzle toys.


----------



## GypsyGhost

wick- We load Bash into the car and take him new places. THAT wears him out. Do you have any cool places you can take your dog near you?


----------



## nezzz

wick said:


> Here's my problem... everyone says not to let your large breed puppies run and jump until after they are a year old...but in the winter when there is no swimming and walks just don't cut it what in the world are we supposed to do?! We do a lot of tug and flirt play as well as ball keep away and short distance fetch (he won't do long distance yet) but he just is ready to go all the time. We also train a few times a day and have puzzle toys.


Its taking your dogs for forced runs with you that isn't encouraged. Free running for them on nice grass for them is ok. So throw balls and get them to play fetch, put a long line on if you think he can't do long distance.


----------



## Lykoz

wick said:


> Here's my problem... everyone says not to let your large breed puppies run and jump until after they are a year old...but in the winter when there is no swimming and walks just don't cut it what in the world are we supposed to do?! We do a lot of tug and flirt play as well as ball keep away and short distance fetch (he won't do long distance yet) but he just is ready to go all the time. We also train a few times a day and have puzzle toys.


I think everyone would be wrong if that is indeed what they say.

You don't limit normal developmental growth and activity.
You dont strain them...

But running, playing jumping is a natural activity. 
Now sure you don't want them doing that on cement, and unnatural surfaces ideally..

But come on....


----------



## newlie

I have a decent size backyard and run Newlie corner to corner so that he criss-crosses the yard chasing his ball. I don't do it every day, but often during good weather because he loves it so much. I do shorter sessions in the summer when it's hot. We also do obedience, play "find" and silly little games in the house and take some walks. I may get him a baby pool this summer to see if he will play in it and have also been thinking about trying one of those bike-riding attachments. Newlie doesn't require quite as much exercise now that he is a few years older.


----------



## wick

Lykoz said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my problem... everyone says not to let your large breed puppies run and jump until after they are a year old...but in the winter when there is no swimming and walks just don't cut it what in the world are we supposed to do?! We do a lot of tug and flirt play as well as ball keep away and short distance fetch (he won't do long distance yet) but he just is ready to go all the time. We also train a few times a day and have puzzle toys.
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone would be wrong if that is indeed what they say.
> 
> You don't limit normal developmental growth and activity.
> You dont strain them...
> 
> But running, playing jumping is a natural activity.
> Now sure you don't want them doing that on cement, and unnatural surfaces ideally..
> 
> But come on....
Click to expand...

Sorry that's just what I kept reading while doing reaearch, I only wanted to do right by my dog which is why I posted on here for advice. Why should I bother asking advice on a forum if people are condescending and rude.


----------



## Hineni7

Wick - I read through quite a few pages and really very few even hinted at a condoscending tone rudeness... I say this with caution, as there are those who openly and freely speak their mind w/out much filter or tactfulness. Remember that text can have the information you need, but the intent or emotion behid it will be made by the reader... If you are angry 'you' (general you not you you) might read the text with a thought tha somebody is being mean.. Text is really hard to keep level; it requires a thoughtful response so as not to come across cold or unfeeling (which I don't think most people are trying to do - most really want to help  ). Our job as the reader is to try not to take things personally, but if we do, ask for clarification of intent.... That way, if the post was not meant to come across the way it did it can be clarfifyied and the good received... If it was intended, you can then voice your thoughts and intent... Internet can be good and bad, lol...

I think you care about your dog immensely. You have structured exercise so that the pup could be safe. Awesome! I know I cared my pup up and dow stairs for 6 months (and she is a BIG BIG girl) because she was growing soooo fast and we have very steep stairs... Was it necessary??? Who knows, but it made me feel better doing it (except for my back, lol). Did it make me a bad parent? Absolutely not! My dogs take the stairs with gusto and ease.. So each person that has the dogs best interest in mind is (usually) doing the right thing for the dog out of love (the usually is just for the random oops moment).

How is your pup doing? Pix please!


----------



## Stonevintage

dpc134 said:


> My dog is outside most of the time. We live in the country. I take her on walks everyday, but she is off leash and runs around the woods and fields like a person on crack looking for their next hit. She is non-stop energy all day and she sleeps fine at night.
> I think alot depends on thier lifestyle. If you take a dog into your home and the dog sits around inside the house all day and you take them on a 3 mile walk on leash, then that is going to be the dog's perception of their energy for the day. They will adjust and think that is normal.
> I can't keep my dog inside all day becasue she is used to be outside and running around and playing. If I took her for a 3 mile walk on leash and kept her inside all day, she would go bonkers with cooped up energy.


This is an important point. If your dog is able to exercise off and on in a yard all day it's a totally different situation than one that has been confined all day and has to get all that exercise in a short amount of time.


----------



## Stonevintage

wick said:


> Sorry that's just what I kept reading while doing reaearch, I only wanted to do right by my dog which is why I posted on here for advice. Why should I bother asking advice on a forum if people are condescending and rude.


Oh, as the saying goes "you ain't seen nothing yet". There are a few here that post in what could be called a condescending and rude manner. It's done every day. They do not consider it to be that. They consider themselves to be "direct" or "firm" or "straightforward". Whatever, it happens on a regular basis.

As you know, this site offers a ton of information. If you decide that you don't really appreciate some of the responses you get, there is an alternative before you leave this site in the dust. Many people use the resources of this site without ever posting. That's because there are already probably hundreds of responses to your exact question already sitting here waiting for you to access. Unless it's something really unique, it's already been asked and answered dozens of times. 

Problem is, the search engine here stinks. Just search your question on Google first. Be sure to include "GSD" in your search question. The posts on this site will be listed on your google responses. just look for the site title, click on it and wala - the answers to your questions. 

I'm using this method more and more for general questions, and use post to try to be helpful or to see what opinions are on a topic, new piece of training equip etc.


----------



## extatic

llombardo said:


> I don't think all dogs require the same amount of physical exercise. I also think that some dogs require more mental exercise.


i agree with this


----------



## BauerWhite

I have a 3.5 month old GSD. We normally walk him about 3 times per day... but the walks are pretty short (5min - 10min). I try to jog/run him for about 2mins of that walk on grass. 

I heard that you shouldn't over-exercise young puppies. Is this enough? It seems like it's enough. He's sleeps well at night.

I live in a townhouse and our backyard is pretty small (it's got some grass, so it's great for him to go to the bathroom, but not enough room for him to run around).

I love to go jogging. I normally jog between 6km and 7km and it takes about 35min. I would love to be able to take my dog on runs with me, but I think I should wait until he's 1.5 years old or so right? 

When I do take him on the short runs on grass, he's very good at running right beside me. 

I'm not sure that I trust him off-leash yet. He's good at obeying commands when we're in the house... but when we're out on walks and he sees other people, kids, or other dogs... he normally gets pretty hyper and wants to visit. So I could take him to a field to play fetch, but I wouldn't trust him not to charge at someone walking by or run into traffic if he saw something interesting. 

Is he getting enough exercise right now? How much should I increase his exercise as he grows? And when can I start taking him on proper jogs?

We also do training in the house (come, sit, down, stay). And he plays with balls and chew toys throughout the day... so he's relatively active. We are in 3 level townhouse, so he probably gets some exercise just going up and down the stairs a bunch of times each day. Is that anything to worry about? Will it hurt his hips doing so many stairs per day?


----------



## selzer

Walking IS exercise. It is both mental and physical exercise. Some dogs have different requirements, and walks may not be enough to keep that type of dog from finding ways to use up his excess energy that we may not like. 

Puppies have more energy to use up than adults, but you do not want to over do it. I like to let puppies be puppies. I do not run them or jog them at all. I do not put them on forced marches. I PLAY with them. I let them PLAY. And sometimes in the course of PLAY, I introduce some obedience commands, and some socialization. 

So, it depends on the dog and the handler. Some people can manage puppies without wearing them out. Some puppies can be managed without being tired out daily.


----------



## Amber0917

I have the Walky Dog Bike Leash and I love it. It is attached right under the bike seat to keep stability and the dog is held out just the right length away from the bike. No running to close, no running to far away or into traffic. You just attach the clip to a harness that is safe for the dog to pull in. It has a spring system inside to absorb shock and it works very well. Highly recommended. 

WalkyDog Plus® Bike Leash | Walky Dog Bike Leash | Bicycle Dog Leash | Bike With Your Dog | Dog Bike Accessory - The Dog Outdoors

They also sell other attachments and a different type of bike leash that is supposed to be better for larger dogs for anyone that has a huge dog. My girl is only about 55lbs.


----------



## Rendezvous_At_Midnight

Walking is great for both puppers and people alike! Our dogs both have access to a fenced in back yard on good days but we also live in the country and often are allowed to free "roam" providing we are outside with them as well. Though we do walks often in spring, summer and fall, it's a bit more challenging in winter with ice covered roads and snow.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Rendezvous_At_Midnight said:


> Walking is great for both puppers and people alike! Our dogs both have access to a fenced in back yard on good days but we also live in the country and often are allowed to free "roam" providing we are outside with them as well. Though we do walks often in spring, summer and fall, it's a bit more challenging in winter with ice covered roads and snow.


I think OP was talking about a dog being walked at a human's pace. That is not exercise for a dog. It is movement, but does nothing much to contribute to a dog's overall physical health. Unless you are a jogger or runner, a human is not going to keep up at a dog's walking pace for anything more than a few minutes and that is the kind of walking that is beneficial to a dog's physical well being.


----------



## maxtmill

Lauri & The Gang said:


> For a very young puppy, a walk may be enough exercise to tire them out for a few hours.
> 
> But for an adolescent dog a walk just won't cut it. Unless you are speed-walking. And then you better go several miles in order to tire out your dog.
> 
> If you want a dog that will SLEEP (or at least be calm) while you are at work all day you need to TIRE THEM OUT.
> 
> Spend 15 - 20 minutes throwing the ball and having them RUN to get it and bring it back. I'm not talking about throwing it 20 or 30 feet. Get a Chuck it and throw that ball a good 50 - 100 FEET!!
> 
> Take the dog for a bike ride (with the proper equipment) and set the pace so they are trotting. Put in a good 20 - 30 minute round trip.
> 
> THOSE are ways to tire out your adolescent dog. Walks just aren't enough.


Hey, Laurie and Gang! Off the topic, but do I see Chinese Cresteds in your profile pics? I need to send you a pm!


----------



## Ivanlotter

At what age can a GSD go jogging and for how long? Also how far can a puppy go walking with you?


----------



## Lilysmaster

My pup, Lily, is 14 weeks old and sadly she tires me out long before I exhaust her. I live on 130acres and it's a km to the road so she's free until we get to the road and then she's on a Flexi lead. I walked her about 8km today, so she must have done at least 50% more. I'm confused why people don't consider the walk exercise? On a Flexi lead Lily runs 6m (20ft) in front then 6m behinds and around me, she's constantly running back and forth. I can lock the lead short when there's a car, rarely. Lily has also taken to jumping in the dam as we leave and as we return, in summer I'm sure she'll swim a lot, but cold at the moment, although she still jumped in when we had a frost the other day.

Lily is content to just lay next to me but she does love to get out. Eventually she'll come with me when I'm doing chores on the quad bike but not until she's older.


----------



## Hazel GSD

I don't think this is an accurate statement. It's been said a few time, and I'm going to say it again. It depends on the dog. It aslo depends on the distance. Do you think walking a dog up the side if a mountain isn't exercise? I walk my GSD about a mile a day and she is completely fine. Also, puppies usually can't keep up with a bike. Non leash trained dogs are nerotic on bikes. You can't expect to hook a dog to a bike and be fine. What happens when he lunges for a rabbit? Just saying...


----------



## goldtwh

mandiah89 said:


> My 7 (almos 8) months old has no interest in fetching.. we walk at fairly fast pace for an hour in the morning, 30 mins at lunch (if im not busy or on a conference call) and an hour before bed, we also play with the flirt pole for about 15 - 30 mins a day, and we also have puppy play dates several times a week around 3 - 4 nights a week we go play with other dogs for several hours... Im not going to make my girl run next to a bike she is too young for that wont do that till she is 18 - 24 months, and where she has no interest in fetching the only other option is our hour long (multiple times a day) walk. She gets sufficient exercise and she is of very health weight and size.


Just a little funny on fetching.... Our 10 year old Samoyed will not, would not fetch. We started with her when she was a baby, just as we have always done with our GSD's and she just looks at you like, well, go get it. She runs right up to the ball and sits down... or she picks it up and wanders around like how proud she is to have my toy... LOL ....


----------



## Beau's Mom

I disagree: walking can be fine exercise, for dogs and humans both. 5 miles or more of walking at my pace is enough exercise for Beau, especially if there are hills. I like to do 8-10, but don’t always have time for that much. If I can’t do >5, we walk at least a mile, Fetch until he is breathing very hard and has started trotting instead of running on the retrieve, then walk at least another mile, until he’s breathing more easily. It’s usually ~2.5-3 miles of walking when we Fetch. He *loves* Fetch, so I try and do that frequently when it’s cool enough. But walking is good exercise for him if we can do the mileage.


----------



## McGloomy

Yes, but most people DON'T/CAN'T walk their dog for 5 miles a day.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I used to be the primary caretaker for my elderly mother. She never could comprehend that after I took her for a walk at her pace, that it was then time for me to take a walk at my pace as the walk with her was exercise for her but did nothing to satisfy my exercise requirements. The same could be said for when she was still hiking until the age of 85 years. I would hike with her, take her back to the car and she would either wait there or I would take her home, and then I would go and get my exercise.

I suggest that those who think that walking at a human pace for a dog creates the physical benefits of exercise for the dog that it does for a human take some time to assist at an elderly care home. Walk around with the older patients, come back and let us know how you feel about it then.


----------



## Beau's Mom

“Yes, but most people DON'T/CAN'T walk their dog for 5 miles a day.”

May be true. Doesn’t mean walking is not exercise.


----------



## Nigel

Just do what works for you and your dog. I use to try and have a plan for exercise, but I gave up long ago. Mine still get plenty, but there is a lot of randomness about it. We hike, swim, or just roam about in the NF. If your dogs happy your doing alright.


----------



## Sabis mom

I don't know. Both Sabs and Lex got exercise primarily from walking. And both were fit and happy. Up and down stairs and parkade ramps for 12 hours a night, in and out of the truck. In an average night we walked about 30 kms. I guess that's more then average, lol. We were not walking fast, we were checking doors and evicting vagrants, but both slept well.
Shadow with a week heart gets most of her exercise walking, on leash. We do play fetch but if I made her run flat out for 100 yards she may collapse. 
I will say that keeping a disabled dog fit is infinitely challenging. I need to be careful at all times and while she is not as fit as I would like, somewhat lacking in muscle tone, she is kept fairly thin and has no issues on a 10 k hike.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Walking definitely is exercise, it's purposeful movement that elevates the heart rate. In the summer time Gandalf may only get a 30 minute walk some days, and he is just fine, doesn't destroy anything in the house when left alone and sleeps all day. Of course we swim occasionally too, and when the weather gets nice we are much more active hiking and roller blading. My parents shepherd only exercise in the winter time was a long walk every day, and he survived just fine and never chewed up the house like you would expect a bored dog to do. I think this new generation of dog owners is too focused on "constantly entertaining" the dog, sometimes we need to just let a dog be a dog, get him out and take him around the block a couple times and call it a day. Let him out in his yard to just sniff around, Gandalf could lay on the porch for hours just watching the squirrels and birds. Dogs like most animals seem to enjoy routines and a short walk twice a day gives them some stability and certainty in their lives.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I disagree that a dog walking at a human pace has an elevated heart rate.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Hmm well disagree if you want but you're wrong. A dog at rest vs. a dog even standing up to move is going to have an ever so slightly elevated heart rate. You can even test it out yourself at home. Not sure if you've ever experienced a fit bit on yourself but you see this with people too, your laying down resting heart rate will be significantly lower than if you walk around for a bit and then take a reading. Here is a study on the increase in dogs heart rates while walking in water. Even in the water the dogs heart rates rose with increasing speeds, land is no exception. 
https://studentjournal.hartpury.ac.uk/issue1/project-articles/caninehrtreadmill/

Table 2: A table to show the median heart rate and interquartile ranges of all dogs for speeds one to six.

Speed	Median Heart Rate (bpm)	Interquartile Range
Speed 1	131.50	24
Speed 2	131.00	32
Speed 3	143.00	21
Speed 4	156.00	48
Speed 5	158.00	48
Speed 6	157.00	41


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

"ever so slightly elevated heart rate." are key words.

Low intensity walking exercise for a human is 50-60% above resting heart rate. I agree that such low intensity walking would only result in an ever so slightly elevated heart rate for a dog. More is needed to produce physical and mental fitness. Anxiety is inversely proportional to exercise. Too many dogs with behavioral problems that are directly related to a lack of exercise, too often a prong is advised as a cure, but I digress.


----------



## GSDchoice

I think it depends on the age and condition of your dog.

Is walking (enough) exercise for an energetic 2 year old dog? Of course not! He/she probably needs to run offleash a few times a week until tongue is hanging out. 
(In the same way, my teens don't find walking to be tiring at all ... unless they hike all day.)

Is walking enough exercise for a middle-aged dog like mine? 
I think so, yes. Mine walks (& trots) 4 -5 miles a day and is very chill the rest of the time.

Is walking enough exercise for an elderly dog? 
My neighbor's 14-year old border collie struggles to keep up with his master for one loop around the block...
it's a little sad to see. But they look happy enjoying their outside time.

One of my tests was the backyard play test... if we got back from a walk, I would "invite" him to play by dashing a bit in the backyard or I would throw a ball. If he played "chase" with me, or went for the ball with a lot of energy, then I knew that he wasn't tired. If he just looked at me, or ran for the ball and laid down with it, then I knew that walk had tired him out!


----------



## McGloomy

True, depends on the dog. But for a high energy 1 year old, it's definitely not enough. On days that my dog don't get to play off leash or don't get to rollerblade, normally with my daily timetable, I'm able to walk him twice a day for a total of 2-3 miles. The tiredness of walking twice a day vs once a day + off leash/rollerblading are definitely different. Walking counts as very little exercise for my dog physically. That being said, walking with my dog counts as little to moderate physical exercise for me, and it's more of a structure exercise for my dog.

This is an article I came across a while ago, and I must say I agree with the author. 

http://www.jscottdogtraining.com/walking-dog-doesnt-count-exercise/


----------



## cloudpump

Walking on a leash at my pace is a warm up. A good way to prevent injuries. 
For a breed bred to work all day with a deep chest and large lungs, it is not sufficient. 
Yes, it might elevate the heart rate, but it doesn't do much for muscles and lungs.


----------



## Mei

cloudpump said:


> Walking on a leash at my pace is a warm up. A good way to prevent injuries.
> For a breed bred to work all day with a deep chest and large lungs, it is not sufficient.
> Yes, it might elevate the heart rate, but it doesn't do much for muscles and lungs.


I agree about the warmup. Good cooldown too to prevent injury. I'll walk Mei before and after we run hills at the park or play with the flirt pole. She gets great exercise with the flirt pole. She sprints SO fast to get it


----------



## robert_cobbs

*True*

its true that walking is not that great of an exercise but it is recommended before going for tough exercise as it is great for a warm up.


----------



## T'Challa!

Hazel GSD said:


> I don't think this is an accurate statement. It's been said a few time, and I'm going to say it again. It depends on the dog. It aslo depends on the distance. Do you think walking a dog up the side if a mountain isn't exercise? I walk my GSD about a mile a day and she is completely fine. Also, puppies usually can't keep up with a bike. Non leash trained dogs are nerotic on bikes. You can't expect to hook a dog to a bike and be fine. What happens when he lunges for a rabbit? Just saying...


Thank you I walk my boy for 2 hours minimum daily, he is super built at just 1 year and vet always exclaims how slow and healthy his heart rate is! I think walking your working dog breed for 20-30 minutes is nothing, but a long 2-3 hour walk is exercise in my opinion!


----------



## Jenny720

Walking is not vigorous exercise but it good for the dogs to be able to explore new places new smells of old smells. You can add in some some scent work - find it games on walks and do some obedience exercises.


----------



## T'Challa!

Jenny720 said:


> Walking is not vigorous exercise but it good for the dogs to be able to explore new places new smells of old smells. You can add in some some scent work - find it games on walks and do some obedience exercises.


I agree not vigorous, I also recently added a weight vest. I know a lot of people dont like it, however its not like im adding an extra 20-30 lbs immediately, he seems to still enjoy our walks and he gets tired! I also walk fast LOL corny but it seems to be at his pace too. Weekends we go hiking tho for about 2-3 hours as well that seems to be the ticket lol


----------



## car2ner

I like to take my dogs for a long walk nearly every day but it is time consuming. I feel it is good for their endurance. I also like to do something to get their heart rate up a bit. I also like to do something cerebral once a day. If I can get that done for both dogs, if they come to me later on and complain of being bored, I love on the for a bit and then expect them to go settle down.


----------



## JulBoh

We walk daily- while not vigorous physical exercise it’s sort of mental exercise. I liken it to us reading the news- my pup gets lots of information about the world around her from the smells! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCShepherd

I agree. I have mentioned before Eva can be crazy, but she calms down after a couple minutes (inside). We walk at least an hour and a half a day, and then do training, fetch, ect for around an hour or so everyday. We are considering getting a weighted vest for her too when walking. And although she is crazy at first in the house, she calms down and starts to listen. It's just a puppy thing, it'll get better. But it works for us.


----------



## T'Challa!

NCShepherd said:


> I agree. I have mentioned before Eva can be crazy, but she calms down after a couple minutes (inside). We walk at least an hour and a half a day, and then do training, fetch, ect for around an hour or so everyday. We are considering getting a weighted vest for her too when walking. And although she is crazy at first in the house, she calms down and starts to listen. It's just a puppy thing, it'll get better. But it works for us.


Definitely consider the weight vest its an awesome outlet for excess energy but most importantly it works well to strengthen your pup and overall increase physical health


----------



## NCShepherd

T'Challa! said:


> Definitely consider the weight vest its an awesome outlet for excess energy but most importantly it works well to strengthen your pup and overall increase physical health


Yeah. We were looking at the XDOG brand and will probably order soon.


----------



## T'Challa!

NCShepherd said:


> Yeah. We were looking at the XDOG brand and will probably order soon.


Nice thats what I got for T'Challa! If you want you can use my code SUPERBEAST1 gives you 10% off if you do it


----------



## NCShepherd

T'Challa! said:


> Nice thats what I got for T'Challa! If you want you can use my code SUPERBEAST1 gives you 10% off if you do it


Thanks. Will do!


----------



## CometDog

I walk my dogs 45 min to an hour each dog each(most) days. We incorporate OB exercises into the walk. There is nothing local to me where I can really "run" my dogs with regularity. There is one field I'll stop along the way (under high tension wires) for two ball. I had called public service who owns the land and they were fine with me "working" my dog there. But, the inevitable has happened. Small town, others see me doing it so then they bring their dogs off lead. Everybody assumes everything is a dog park. I'm polite, if I see someone with an off lead dog there I'll either just keep walking or wait my turn. However others don't really get it and will just set their unleashed dog free while I am working mine. Oh well, was bound to happen. I don't own the land was getting a favor, so can't complain.

So walking it is, and two ball if I find my hidden urban gems empty lol 

Kid free weekends (joint custody of kids) I strive to be active with them. We go to IGP 2 times a month. Use to hike with one dog, but now with a second dog who is 9 months old it isn't as easy. We are working on making the two of them walkable together lol 

I LOVE the X Vest. Just make sure you follow the guidelines. With Valor at 96lbs the MAX he was suppose to be built up to slowly is 9lbs. Me personally- I don't have him wear it on workouts. I would need to see it around for a LONG time before I trusted that making sharp turns and jumping with it on doesn't cause problems down the road. I use it to make a plain old walk a little more challenging for him. It comes off for any real exercise. 

My dogs- they lead an active life compared to most pet dogs. But I refuse to believe they should only be owned if they live an athlete's life. Active, and not "sedentary" with mental stimulation (that can be done at home or our running life's errands) is fine in my opinion.


----------



## davewis

I have found that the key is not to try to look up in a table or chart out how far, how fast, or how much a pup should exercise.

The key, at least for me and my pups, is how they react to the exercise. Sometimes a long slow walk is enough if they have plenty of new stuff to process mentally. Other times playing fetch until they fall over in exhaustion is fine.

I like to watch the pups after they get done exercising and come into the house. It is a good sign if they take a leisurely drink, check out what I am doing, then take a nice long nap. After the nap, I like to see stretching and a lot of play bows, but no soreness or stiffness.

If they are not ready to settle into a nap, we have not worked hard enough mentally or physically. If the pup doesn't have the energy to check out what I am doing after it's drink, or the dog looks stiff and sore after it's nap, we worked too hard.

Every pup is different, so it is best to learn to read their body language to see how your dog feels.


----------



## T'Challa!

davewis said:


> I have found that the key is not to try to look up in a table or chart out how far, how fast, or how much a pup should exercise.
> 
> The key, at least for me and my pups, is how they react to the exercise. Sometimes a long slow walk is enough if they have plenty of new stuff to process mentally. Other times playing fetch until they fall over in exhaustion is fine.
> 
> I like to watch the pups after they get done exercising and come into the house. It is a good sign if they take a leisurely drink, check out what I am doing, then take a nice long nap. After the nap, I like to see stretching and a lot of play bows, but no soreness or stiffness.
> 
> If they are not ready to settle into a nap, we have not worked hard enough mentally or physically. If the pup doesn't have the energy to check out what I am doing after it's drink, or the dog looks stiff and sore after it's nap, we worked too hard.
> 
> Every pup is different, so it is best to learn to read their body language to see how your dog feels.


I feel that, at least for my boy everytime we walk or go hiking that is exactly what he does lol


----------



## saintbob

Well walking is better than nothing and dogs certainly like the exposure to nature that walks provide. 

As far as exercise goes, not so much. I try to take Saint on a 2 mile trot at -5 mph or so using the 4 wheeler. Otherwise it's 10 or so maximum throws of the tennis ball with a 'throw stick'. Now he responds at his most vigorous run right out of the starting gate.


----------



## Kathrynil

davewis said:


> I have found that the key is not to try to look up in a table or chart out how far, how fast, or how much a pup should exercise.
> 
> The key, at least for me and my pups, is how they react to the exercise. Sometimes a long slow walk is enough if they have plenty of new stuff to process mentally. Other times playing fetch until they fall over in exhaustion is fine.
> 
> I like to watch the pups after they get done exercising and come into the house. It is a good sign if they take a leisurely drink, check out what I am doing, then take a nice long nap. After the nap, I like to see stretching and a lot of play bows, but no soreness or stiffness.
> 
> If they are not ready to settle into a nap, we have not worked hard enough mentally or physically. If the pup doesn't have the energy to check out what I am doing after it's drink, or the dog looks stiff and sore after it's nap, we worked too hard.
> 
> Every pup is different, so it is best to learn to read their body language to see how your dog feels.


Same here. That's what I do with Kias.


----------



## LRP

My 2, 1 year old GSDs run constantly, play fetch and chase with each other. We can barely get invovled when we try. We are no match for there own kind when it comes to playtime. We train them separately daily though. They get a balance of physical and mental stimulation and they dont have to run a marathon. They sleep wonderfully and are relaxed when we are home. Each dog is different, even my 2 have completely different personalities. There is no 1 idea solves all problems. Just know your dogs needs.


----------



## WNGD

As said several times in thread thread, the OP could have more correctly said that leisurely walking is not ENOUGH exercise for a working breed and certainly not enough elevating of the heart rate to gain a cardio benefit.

I have had 6 GSD in a row and currently have a 5 year old male and a male pup that just turned 5 months

I have a 3/4 acre lot with 5 acres of woods behind and hundreds of miles of trails behind that. The very minimum my various dogs have ever had every day is 3-4 20 minute walks off leash per day and they never relieve themselves in the year so the 3-4 walks are mandatory. Rain or snow or cold never alters that minimum.

Walks are great for stimulation, great for keeping joints loose etc. But they are not exercise in terms of any great muscle or cardio load. Yes, there are exceptions if you say you walk uphill both ways at a brisk pace, play games while on the walk etc but let's be honest, I don't think most people think of that when they say "I only have time for a walk or two, I let my dog out in the yard "for exercise" etc.


----------



## Sabis mom

WNGD said:


> As said several times in thread thread, the OP could have more correctly said that leisurely walking is not ENOUGH exercise for a working breed and certainly not enough elevating of the heart rate to gain a cardio benefit.
> 
> I have had 6 GSD in a row and currently have a 5 year old male and a male pup that just turned 5 months
> 
> I have a 3/4 acre lot with 5 acres of woods behind and hundreds of miles of trails behind that. The very minimum my various dogs have ever had every day is 3-4 20 minute walks off leash per day and they never relieve themselves in the year so the 3-4 walks are mandatory. Rain or snow or cold never alters that minimum.
> 
> Walks are great for stimulation, great for keeping joints loose etc. But they are not exercise in terms of any great muscle or cardio load. Yes, there are exceptions if you say you walk uphill both ways at a brisk pace, play games while on the walk etc but let's be honest, I don't think most people think of that when they say "I only have time for a walk or two, I let my dog out in the yard "for exercise" etc.


I would disagree. Normally the Punk and I walk somewhere around 20kms a day. Sometimes that is on city sidewalks, sometimes it's in the bush. She has a wonky heart and since she is a hunter she does not get to run loose. Sometimes we jog, but I can only do about 1-2kms anymore. She does have a long line that we use and I seek out secure areas to allow unrestrained play but a huge portion of her exercise is walking. To be fair I walk fast enough that she can maintain a slow trot but it's still walking.


----------



## WNGD

Sabis mom said:


> I would disagree. Normally the Punk and I walk somewhere around 20kms a day. Sometimes that is on city sidewalks, sometimes it's in the bush. She has a wonky heart and since she is a hunter she does not get to run loose. Sometimes we jog, but I can only do about 1-2kms anymore. She does have a long line that we use and I seek out secure areas to allow unrestrained play but a huge portion of her exercise is walking. To be fair I walk fast enough that she can maintain a slow trot but it's still walking.


Sounds like you disagreed just to disagree frankly.
First of all, a dog with a "wonky heart" puts in in an entirely different discussion as far as what would constitute enough exercise. Then you quote some unrestrained play and slow trotting. So yes, "leisurely walking is not ENOUGH exercise for a working breed and certainly not enough elevating of the heart rate to gain a cardio benefit." which is what you disagreed with lol

Listen a slow walk is a great thing to do (for humans too), it has all kinds of benefits physically and mentally. But it has no cardio benefit and isn't close to optimal for a working breed if you want optimal health. ****, they can LIVE just by being let out in the backyard to go to the bathroom and then sit in the house all day. Respectfully, your choice...


----------



## CatMan900

I think walking with activities involved is tiring mentally for them though. As in walking to a spot then people watching. Or training sit, heel, down etc on a walk. Or walk with sprints mixed in occasionally. You gotta keep their mind busy

some days I’ll run my guy all over but he won’t settle bc we didn’t really do anything. I’ve noticed for him a 1 mile walk in a new area is 10x more tiring than a 3 mile walk or even sprints/jogging in the same boring area . New sights and smells gets my guy reallyyyy tired


----------



## Jenny720

If your dog is real for any kind of running or swimming won’t tire them out either. Walks depends on weather and how much they can explore. I’m not a jogger never will be. Bike rides he’s but that is seasonal and not as frequent. We have trails outs in the woods we visit then will walk through the neighborhood. Mental stimulations is just as important and physical. I do notice they really enjoy all the smells of the trails it seems to keep them content. Having two dogs they really run a lot together even in the backyard. I do like the walks in the people park there are places I can let them run. If it’s crowded or busy they are entertained on the leash exploring and seem just as satisfied - although it is important to be able to give them those free runs. I can tell when they have pent up energy and just need to fly around.


----------



## CEMC

I wish I could strap the leash to my waist and take my dog on a bike hike but right now he's 11 months old & I don't trust him enough to try it. I believe without a doubt that at any given moment he will pull me off course & cause a wreck. I take him on two-three mile walks & play ball with him in the yard until he lets me know he's done. In my yard I can toss it 60 feet not 60 yards but it seems to be enough for him for now.


----------



## Digweed

I'd have to agree with what alot of what people are saying here, every dog is different. Shadow my 7 month old male GSD (currently lying on the floor whinging behind me  ) and Elbow a 9 month old Sprollie, just in from tearing around the back yard. We have a big yard between 1/3 and 1/2 an acre and they get plenty of runs through that. My wife has recently started taking Shadow for a 3km walk in the morning before she goes to work and I bring Elbow in the evening for whatever I can manage. When they are playing together outside 15 - 20 minutes and Shadow is ready to call it quits. Elbow on the other hand is just warming up, if I could connect him up to the electricity grid I'd never work a day in my life again!!!


----------



## Baneone4u

Lauri & The Gang said:


> For a very young puppy, a walk may be enough exercise to tire them out for a few hours.
> 
> But for an adolescent dog a walk just won't cut it. Unless you are speed-walking. And then you better go several miles in order to tire out your dog.
> 
> If you want a dog that will SLEEP (or at least be calm) while you are at work all day you need to TIRE THEM OUT.
> 
> Spend 15 - 20 minutes throwing the ball and having them RUN to get it and bring it back. I'm not talking about throwing it 20 or 30 feet. Get a Chuck it and throw that ball a good 50 - 100 FEET!!
> 
> Take the dog for a bike ride (with the proper equipment) and set the pace so they are trotting. Put in a good 20 - 30 minute round trip.
> 
> THOSE are ways to tire out your adolescent dog. Walks just aren't enough.


If the dog is willing you can get a really intense workout playing fetch. Some dogs I've interacted with just won't keep the game up long enough. My last dog was down to chase a ball long, far and full speed for a 30 min window at max pace and he'd come in and just collapse for a nap lol.


----------



## HandlingAkira

trcy said:


> I don't go to those extremes to exercise my dog and he gets enough and sleeps fine. I've been told it's not good to jog with your dog until they are 18 months. So, not sure making them run with a bike is a good idea.


I've been told that to. Really on the wall about it, some says it's worst to have them be pent up and have behavioral issues some say no long walks even. Some say no stairs. I'm horrified of the idea of hip dysplasia and joint issues


----------



## WNGD

They can't get hip dysplasia from long walks or going up/down stairs. 
Or for that matter, hopping down from the car or hopping on the bed.

Bike rides would normally be on asphalt or cement and that is a no go for GSD running, regardless of age.


----------



## Ozymandiasmv

If your dog is a working line dog, cardiovascular exercise designed to tire him out will likely only turn him into a super athlete over time. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as he is properly conditioned. If you are looking to help your dog get great rest, you need to give him a job. Training in obedience as someone earlier suggested is an excellent way to do that. Adding new behaviors to the training regimen is the best way to keep that fresh. I took it to the extreme and started doing igp with my dog because the more I gave her a job to do the better her behavior was everyday, sleep, manners, everything. 
Workingg line dogs, if I could be so bold as to generalize, love to please. They love being presented with a challenge trying to figure out what it is that you want from them and then giving that back to you. Anthropomorphizing a bit here I know but when it comes to tiring out a working line German shepherd, this is literally the stuff dreams are made of. 😎


----------

